

Show HN: Proxlet: Control Twitter w/ API Proxy - aaronwhite
http://proxlet.com
We were tired of the noise on Twitter (noisy apps, lame content, erratic but otherwise valuable tweeters), so we decided to fix it. Proxlet is a Twitter API Proxy that runs scripts to modify the Twitter experience. Works with Twitter for iPhone, TweetDeck, and any other client that supports custom API URLs, including a 1-click install Chrome Extension for Twitter.com<p>What do you think? Right approach?
======
jeffclark
Twitter.com + Proxlet Chrome Extension = No more foursquare updates. No more
annoying conference live-tweets. No more Brett Favre speculation.

It's so great. I want to give it a hug.

------
aaronwhite
We were tired of the noise on Twitter (noisy apps, lame content, erratic but
otherwise valuable tweeters), so we decided to fix it. Proxlet is a Twitter
API Proxy that runs scripts to modify the Twitter experience. Works with
Twitter for iPhone, TweetDeck, and any other client that supports custom API
URLs, including a 1-click install Chrome Extension for Twitter.com

What do you think? Right approach? (@aaronwhite & @ChrisRicca)

~~~
mcantelon
Nice job! A couple questions... Is there a way to manage mutes (so you can
unmute something that's been muted forever, for example)? Also, if I do mutes,
etc., on one computer's Proxlet will they also take effect on another computer
I use the Proxlet extension on?

~~~
aaronwhite
Proxlet manages all your settings at Proxlet.com, so if you use multiple
Proxlet enabled clients, all your settings will be shared. In terms of
unmuting, you can go to Proxlet.com and mute someone for "1 minute" and that
will effectively un-mute them. We'll be adding a far more obvious method both
on the website and in the extension soon.

------
bbalfour
This is pretty cool.

I'd love to see a list of the most hated twitter users as a measure of who is
muted the most using your service. You could also do this with the hash tags
to see what the most annoying trends are.

------
arieldiaz
Finally a great way to customize Twitter and make it useful, while diving into
some granular control. Awesome technology on the back end as well.

------
mhodgson
Wow, works great. Now I can follow people without having to actually listen to
them.

~~~
babeKnuth
best. use-case. ever.

~~~
jdunck
Really? I hope that's not true. Friend != follow. :-(

~~~
aaronwhite
It's a really common use case actually. Let's say you're a friend IRL, but on
Twitter you just talk about sports. I still want you to be able to Direct
Message me, but I don't care about sports (I'm myopic and only care about tech
;-)) Proxlet helps you achieve this type of relationship.

------
mmanning
I've actually started using Twitter much more entirely due to this plugin.
There was way too much garbage before. Nice work.

------
markitechtMA
This has transformed my experience with Twitter. I'm using it in Chrome just
with the regular Twitter web client and it ROCKS! Nice work guys, definitely
going to tell friends and coworkers.

------
kmfrk
Are you planning to expand this to other browsers?

~~~
aaronwhite
Yes. Once we've nailed what people want w/ Chrome, we'll pick the next browser
to tackle. Would love to hear people's thoughts on that

------
chobopants
Proxlet brings Twitter back to the usefulness I came to it for.

------
iworkforthem
clickable: <http://proxlet.com/>

------
jwegener
WHOOO!

